# Oil pump chain



## TheBlueStingray (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi,

My turbo is unfortunately cracked on the hot side and is therefore up for replacement.
I've read, that it is advised also to replace the oil pump and oil lines when fitting a new turbo. 
I'm having a hard time figuring out if the oil pump chain including tensioner should be replaced as well since there is not much information about it - probably because only very few people have done it as it seems to be a PITA to do since the timing belt and crankshaft sprocket has to come off.










I'm concerned about the fitment of the old chain on the new sprocket of the oil pump if only replacing the pump,
since the old parts will probably have worn together and the chain could have stretched a bit as well. 
What are people's experiences?

Thanks!

/Dennis


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Dennis, I think you've answered your own question, I'd replace pump, chain & tensioner.
Hoggy.


----------



## TheBlueStingray (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi Hoggy,

Thank you for your reply. 
I forgot to add; what pulls me towards not replacing the chain, is that there also is a sprocket on the crankshaft, and I'm definitely not going to replace that, so there would in any case still be at least one old (possibly worn) part left.

Besides, my rocker cover gasket is leaking, and I'm getting the odd rattle on startup - probably CCT. I'm having a tough time deciding what to replace and what not. Some say the rattle on startup is nothing to worry about, but I would also hate to replace just the gaskets only for the rattle to get worse soon after. If the tensioner wasn't so darn expensive from Audi, it would be a no-brainer.

But the complete overhaul is quite a job! The sump has to come of to replace the oil pump, the oil pump chain requires the timing belt to come off, and while that is off, I could might as well pull off the rocker cover and replace the CCT and chain. 
Ooohh, decisions! Think I need a cold drink! [smiley=bomb.gif]

/Dennis


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Dennis, sorry didn't realise the chain was in one piece & cambelt removal required to replace it, so yes a big job to replace the chain. Hopefully very little wear on chain/sprocket.
Hoggy.


----------



## TheBlueStingray (Jun 9, 2015)

A little more research revealed, that the crankshaft sprocket that drives the oil pump is available from VW / Audi alone,
so no need to replace the complete crankshaft to get all new sprockets.

Part no. 06A 105 209

At least I think I've decided to do the timing belt replacement together with the turbo now although it's first due next year. The subframe will have to be dropped to gain access to the turbo, and that automatically means a wheel alignment and new bolts are required, so replacing the timing belt now theoretically makes it "free".

/Dennis


----------



## thomp1983 (Nov 5, 2016)

If your going to the hassle of removing the subframe to do the turbo and your doing the timing belt aswell it's not much more work to remove the front end and take the engine out completely then you can give everything a proper inspection and tidy up and the timing belt/ turbo swap will be much easier


----------

